# Is something going on with the rating calculation?



## Lyfty (Jul 26, 2014)

Initially my rating was 4.84 with 37 5 star ratings. And 43 rated rides. 

While driving yesterday I noticed it jumped to 4.85 with 38 5 stars. Then immediately went down to 37 5 stars and 4.83. 

The math just doesn't add up. Not sure what happened there, but I have even received 5 star comments yet the rating didn't change. 

I have an Excel spreadsheet for the rating and I don't know why my rating isn't 4.84 according to what Uber provided. See the attachments. 

My friend who works in the same city also told me that his rating glitched too yesterday and that he saw the passenger rating him 5 yet his rating hasn't changed.

Did you notice any errors with the rating system yesterday?


----------



## steveK2016 (Jul 31, 2016)

I didn't get a single rating this weekend, which has never happened. I got a safety report though, but not even a 1-4 star for it which I'm sure the pax gave me. I guess they'd rather I slam on my breaks then roll through a yellow.

Ratings are jacked up, maybe they'll fix it. I don't care, if ratings just stay locked in at my current score, I'll be perfectly fine with that.


----------



## Shangsta (Aug 15, 2016)

There is a glitch where 5 star rides is not updating. They are supposedly working on it


----------



## Lyfty (Jul 26, 2014)

steveK2016 said:


> I didn't get a single rating this weekend, which has never happened. I got a safety report though, but not even a 1-4 star for it which I'm sure the pax gave me. I guess they'd rather I slam on my breaks then roll through a yellow.
> 
> Ratings are jacked up, maybe they'll fix it. I don't care, if ratings just stay locked in at my current score, I'll be perfectly fine with that.


I had the same thing, I also received a safety report but unlike you I have no idea why. All my rides were perfect and I was driving carefully. I say that because I only drive a few hours on weekends and my pax were very pleasant. Which is why I found it weird that I got a safety report



Shangsta said:


> There is a glitch where 5 star rides is not updating. They are supposedly working on it


Cool that makes sense then


----------



## GrinsNgiggles (Oct 11, 2016)

Shangsta said:


> There is a glitch where 5 star rides is not updating. They are supposedly working on it


Glad I read this's I just posted in my city's forum how my 5 star total hasn't budged since last week but I've received comments/badges. I emailed uber asking if there's a glitch and the sent me an email about how ratings are calculated. I asked again, same response. Asked again and wasn't so nice, same explanation again.  I'm now very well educated on how ratings are calculated.


----------



## Gordiano (Sep 20, 2016)

steveK2016 said:


> *I didn't get a single rating this weekend, which has never happened. *I got a safety report though, but not even a 1-4 star for it which I'm sure the pax gave me. I guess they'd rather I slam on my breaks then roll through a yellow.
> 
> Ratings are jacked up, maybe they'll fix it. I don't care, if ratings just stay locked in at my current score, I'll be perfectly fine with that.


Good to know its wasn't just me.


----------

